# In/Ky make n take August



## lowdwnrob

OK, I am offering up my house for a MNT. I have a 10x25 covered patio and a big shade tree out back. Someone said heat may be an issue so we could do it in the basement. Im open to whatever as far as projects go so make suggestions. I also know that people usally bring drinks and a dish, my wife said if everyone would want to chip in she will have all the drinks and prepare all the food. With her work schedule Aug. 8th or 22nd would be best but if those dates do not work out we can hold it on a different date. Let me know what you all think and what kind of projects sound good.


----------



## Tyler

Wow, cool, I was just thinking it would be nice to have another make n take. Ill have to see if ill be able to make it, not sure yet. And ill think of some project ideas!!


----------



## turtle2778

Rob im down with either date. How about doing a shiatzu massager project??? Or we can do tombstones or stirring cauldrons ( i have to finish mine) or a wiper motor project??


----------



## lowdwnrob

I cant find a massager anywhere. I have a project I want to do with one. I also have been thinking about doing a stirring cauldron so both of those sound great to me. I just need to keep hitting up the thrift stores. I also prefer the 22nd because the Street Rod Nationals will bein town on the 8th but it doesnt matter either way.


----------



## turtle2778

Anyone else getting together?


----------



## dave the dead

sorry guys...I am booked both dates. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Is another date good for you? Those were just the best for me.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Sounds great. I'm out for the 8th, family reunion, anytime after that is okay with me. Rob, how did I miss you at IS?


----------



## Adam I

I'm unable to attend, August will be insane for us.
Have a great time.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Sounds great. I'm out for the 8th, family reunion, anytime after that is okay with me. Rob, how did I miss you at IS?


Not sure how we missed each other. I was there both days. As far as dates go Im flexible. The 8th and 22nd were just best. I dont care which day we do it on. Right now it looks like just you me and Turtle. What kind of prop are you thinking?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I am okay with most any project as long as it is simple.  I haven't done anything with motors or massagers before but would like to try. I do have rotisserie motors & a shiatsu massager to work with.


----------



## lowdwnrob

If you see any of the Shiatsu massagers anywhere please let me know. I have an idea for one but cant seem to find one anywhere. Also the 8th is bad for me. I have to go to a wedding ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I think Im going to be sick that day.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Alright, after going to 3 peddlers malls, 4 Goodwills and 2 Salvation Armies I finally got a Shiatsu. I found one ealier in the day at a Peddlers Mall but I didnt want to pay 49.99 for a dirty dingy one. I also got some other goodies. It was a good day. I got some red and blue flood light bulbs for 1.49 each. I wanted to buy everything they had but didnt hace the cash. If anybody needs some and is coming I will run up and pick a couple more.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Let me know exactly what day the make and take is!!! I want to go. Also is there any conventions coming around us anytime soon?


----------



## lowdwnrob

The only thing I know about is Scarefest http://www.thescarefest.com/ and Fright night film fest http://frightnightfilmfest.com/ . I have never been to either one.


----------



## Indyandy

My August is shot. Something going on every weekend until Sept. 12. Have fun and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## tuck

turtle weren't you working on the massager project last year.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, yup sure was. I STILL havent finished it. SOO since i have a couple massagers I thought I might be able to do 2. YOu can always come down and help supervise TUCK.


----------



## DarkShadows

Pneumatics demo anyone? I'm available on Sundays only (have work on saturday and can't get off) I'd deffinetly be down to show how pneumatics work, and we could possibly build a simple 4 bar mech for everyone. Let me know guys


----------



## lowdwnrob

Sounds awesome to me. I do not have an air compressor (yet) but could probably borrow one from a friend.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Turtle, Merlin, Erin where are you all? Anyway, The are 2 people on another unnamed forum that want to come also. Have you figured out which day would be best for you DS


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Pick a date that works for you and your wife - we're coming to your house . Those of us that can make it on that date will be there.


----------



## DarkShadows

Im available any sunday... Pick a date, and ill be there. i'll bring my jumping corpse and an air cannon and my supply of random pneumatic parts.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Any Sunday is fine with us. We just need to come together on a date that will get the most people here.


----------



## lowdwnrob

OK the 15th or the 29th is best for us (the wife just informed me).


----------



## DarkShadows

29th is cool....


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so the 29th it is...what do we need to bring for this?? I want to make some pneumatics WOOT!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Oh are we still doing the shiatsu?? Just let me know folks im down for the 29th.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I was wondering if we were going to do the four bar mechanism? 

T if you want bring the massager. Even if we do the other project you dont have to leave right away. I still need to take mine apart and check it out. Im more then happy to just give you a hand. 

Merlin, Erin, are you all still in for this?


----------



## DarkShadows

Yeah we can still do the 4 bar mechanism... I need to know ASAP who is down to do this so I can get air cylinders in time. What we'll do is I'll spot the money up front for the steel/ cylinders and then you guys can just pay me when we meet up. 

And my friend that does a local haunt might take the ride down with me too, if you guys dont mind.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Everyone is welcome. About what time do you think you guys will be down here? Also what kind of pricing is it going to be. Like I said before, my wife said she will provide all the food and drinks so no one has to worry about it and everyone can just chip in on it.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

29th - I'm in! Just let me know what I need to bring and how much cash for parts. Looking forward to it!


----------



## turtle2778

Yep me too, im down for all that. Just give me some prices. I'll bring my messager adn if we can do something with it too great if not we can do something with them next time.


----------



## lowdwnrob

OK, so I just checked the calendar and the 29th is a Saturday so it has to be the 30th because DS can only do Sundays. Sorry about that everyone.


----------



## DarkShadows

oh damn, nice catch. The 30th it'll ave to be, if thats fine with you all. What time do you plan on having everyone over? It'll take me 4 1/2 hours to get there which isnt bad so whenever is cool with me. As for kits, I found these

http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/Props/CategoryW.asp?ID=A-0005-0007

It's the complete doubleacting kit, with a 9" stroke with a 1" bore cylinder.
Price: 106 plus shipping

Then you have to add in the steel ($18 for 6 feet) And each would need two 6 foot sections.

Then you have to add the nuts/bolts/paint.

Roughly around 200 for the whole 4 bar said and done. Price might go up/down depending on what extra parts are needed. If anyone knows any cheaper places to get the kits at let me know. I might know a cheaper place to get the steel at but I'll call them up and see.

So add your name to the list if still interested...

1. LOWDWNROB
2. TURTLE2778
3. MERLIN

***instead of me ordering the kits, I ask that everyone who is doing one can purchase them yourself. To order, its alot easier to just call them directly and tell them you want the 9"stoke by 1" bore kit, AND THAT YOU NEED IT ASAP, tell them it needs to be shipped out today or tommorow (Whatever day you order it) They are slow at shipping so tell them broadly you need the parts.***


----------



## lowdwnrob

Wow, $200. I thought it would be cheaper. Im not sure I can swing it myself due to dropping $700 on school registration this week and my hours dropping again. I will still host and be a spectator. Everyone else who is interested please let me and DS know as soon as possible.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Sorry guys, this is way more dollars than I can afford right now. I would still like to gather but will have to bring something else to work with.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Well Turtle, looks like you are the only one left. Are you still interested?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Rob maybe we can work on our shiatzu projects? Have you finished yours yet?


----------



## DarkShadows

Yeah, anything with pneumatics the price jumps up alot. And everything I build is out of 1x1 steel for durability and long life. Even if we dont build anything I can still bring out my pneumatic stuff to show how its done, and I'd like to check out the massager project you guys are doing. Do I have to bring one?


----------



## lowdwnrob

We would love to have you come out and do your demo. I do not have any extra massagers so you would probably have to find one to bring. Someone else who is coming may have an extra one. 

The guy from Kyspecialfx.com contacted me and said he would come and do a lecture on a project of our choice. Does this interest anyone? Do you have a special project you would like to have a lecture on? He needs to know as soon as possible so he can print up all the papers for everyone.

Once again with all the changes please let me know if you are still wanting to come and how many are coming with you so we have enough food and drinks.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

DarkShadows- absolutely I would like to see a demo of your pneumatic set up! I just can't spend that much on a prop right now. 
As for a lecture from Kyspecialfx.com - I am always ready to listen and learn. Does Ky have a 'specialty' he/she likes to do/work with?


----------



## lowdwnrob

They did not say. You can check out their website though and see if anything catches your eye. Kentuckyspecialfx.com


----------



## turtle2778

I wish i could swing 200 bucks, BUT for DS being so nice to come down I will offer up an extra massager.


----------



## DarkShadows

Thanks turtle! What do we plan on doing with these things? Ive never really looked into using them..


----------



## lowdwnrob

There are a few different projects you can do. I found this but not the how to




 .
I think Im going to do this
http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/ .
There is other, you just have to do a search for them


----------



## lowdwnrob

Hey DS, what time will you be here? I need to know when to tell everyone to come.


----------



## DarkShadows

lemme know what time and were down. My moms takin the ride out, whose into all of this stuff like me. It's a 4 1/2 hour ride so if we leave at like 6, we could get there at 10:30 if thats cool. Just let me know and we'll work around your schedule...

Turtle, how much you want for a massager??

And whats the agenda for the day? So far going over pneumatics and the massager, right? I might be bringing my gate thrasher, depending on how far i get it done.


----------



## DarkShadows

well I got off on the 29th and the 30th...... so whatever day you guys are down is cool, jus lemme know


----------



## turtle2778

The 29th would work much better for me, I have church on sundays. No charge for the massager, you just answer my questions about pneumatics and we are even.


----------



## BRAinDead

If anyone is driving by Evansville and wants to buy all my haunt stuff, I'll throw in a free Shiatsu massager!


----------



## lowdwnrob

So since Ds will be here around 1030 I say we start around noon. 

Turtle, Saturday is not good for me. The wife works 3rd shift and works Friday and Saturday night so she will need to sleep.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Noon is fine with me. I have a full roll/package of the plastic plumber tape used in the shiatsu zombie project. I will share so everyone doesn't need to buy a package.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Great Merlin, I guess we finally get to meet. 

I also bought a roll of plastic strap. I think we will have that covered.

Any questions just let me know.


----------



## DarkShadows

what all do we need to do these massager things? I've never really looked into using them.


----------



## lowdwnrob

OK, I bought this before I ever found this board. I now know that it is worth alot more then the five dollars I paid for it. It works perfect and has brand new batteries in it. I just took these pictures. I want to trade it. I dont know for what but I just want to trade. If you have something you want to trade let me know. I could use a good creepy light weight skull for my Shiatsu project or anything cool. Like I said, I just want to trade for something. Im not trying to get some huge prop (unless you want to) but would rather get something cool for something I will probably never put to its full possiblities.



















What do you have?


----------



## lowdwnrob

Here are some links to check out

http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/gravegrabber1.htm

http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/gravegrabber4.htm (alternate ending)

http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/ (the one Im doing)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/58974-my-spider-victim.html (the next one Im doing)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17069 (this one is amazing)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15064

There is one more I cant find. Basicly it a zombie and you use the Shiatsu where the foot would be and the whole body rocks. Any more questions, just ask.


----------



## DarkShadows

question.... I dont have a massager on hand, but is the peice that the pvc conencts to, is it metal? It seems like it's be a lot more durable if I brought my welder and we welded steel rods on instead of strapping the pvc...


----------



## lowdwnrob

You weld to. I got a couple weld helmets Im trying to sell if your interested I will show them to you Sunday. I have the Homedics one and its a plastic shaft. Im pretty sure the Shiatsu brand is also plastic but not 100% positive.


----------



## lowdwnrob

OK, as far as food goes I mentioned something about everyone chipping in alittle. Does $5.00 sound good. We are going to have pork bar b que, deviled eggs, macoroni, chips, cheese dip, chips and salsa, cheese ball, dirt cake and water and soda.

Has everyone decided on which project they want to build?


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so are we building the same thing or different things? It generally helps to work as a unit on these things. That way if there are questions or problems we over come them as a group. Im down for the spooky sam one, but...I LOVE the psycho one. I want to do that one and the spider one LOL.


----------



## DarkShadows

i wanna do the grave grabber one... what all do I have to bring?

and lowdown ima give you a call tomorrow work has been hell this week


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I'm good with the SpookySam grave grabber. The psycho one is pretty cool too!


----------



## lowdwnrob

The physco one is amazing. I hope to have enough Shaitsus to do all three one day.

The parts list is- 2 10' pieces of 1/2" PVC electrical conduit .85 at Home Depot. 
1 1/2" PVC 90 degree elbow
2 1/2" PVC 45 degrees elbows
1 light weight skull and hand(which I still need) 
plastic plumbers tape, Merlin said she bought a roll and I had already bought a roll so I think we should have enough for everybody and if not Home Depot is 5 minutes away.
It says assorted screws. I have some but not sure if I even have the right ones.
Rags to cover your grave escape. I think Im going to try to cut off a shirt real short.
If you are not sure exactly what any of these items are there are pictures on this link http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/


----------



## DarkShadows

leaving now, and im bringin my gate thrasher


----------



## lowdwnrob

Someone is running behind. Have a safe trip. we will see you soon.


----------



## DarkShadows

yep yep my dad decided he wanted to join also. ill give you a call


----------



## turtle2778

Good on the running behind, because I wont be getting there until 1:30 or so anyway. Ok and why do i need 20' of 1/2 pipe? for 2 arms??


----------



## lowdwnrob

You need it because of the end of the pipe. They have a built in coupling on them that fits over the shaft on the massager. Its not that you nedd 20' of pipe. The couplings are twice as deep on the pipe as they are on a regular coupling and its cheaper.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who came today. I had a great time. There was alot of new haunters who were really impressed with the items everyone brought and will be signing up to the forum real soon. They are already calling asking when the next one will be and where. Any project ideas, dates or someone wanting to host? We can do it again here if you guys want. Maybe we can build boxes for our grave escapes.

Thanks Mike for driving all the way here and tell your parents thanks also. You all are very cool people. 

I forgot to take pictures but someone used my camera and we have a few. I will post them up later. Going to shower and relax for awhile.


----------



## DarkShadows

just got home, eating and going to sleep. It was nice meeting you guys, any my parents say thanks for having us and giving us a warm welcome.

But that massager prop is badass! I Might just have to build another one for both yards. If anyone one wants to stop on up when we open our haunt, you all are free to spend the night and what not.


----------



## turtle2778

This was really fun. I love doing MNT's!! Rob and his wife were wonderful hosts and I laughed alot which is always great. Mike from DarkShadows came all the way down from Illinois to do a "SUPER EASY" demonstration on pneumatics and I actually felt like I got most of what he was saying. SO THANKS MIKE!!! Your parents were great I really liked talking with your mom. The shiatsu was a bit more difficult for me because i used a different style massager, but in the end with the help of my fellow haunters it turned out really COOL. For those of you living in and around the Louisville area why not come by for the next one. Heck normally I drive 2 hours to meet for this MNT with davethedead because he is an amazing prop builder and hosts some fabulous MNTs. Thanks to him Ive got some AWESOME stuff. We had several people show up who didnt build anything, but they observed AND helped and got to converse with like minded halloween folks and have a great time. Rob and I talked about it after everyone left and we are both down for a MNT for Sept to maybe build boxes for the grabber or something else entirely...suggest something peeps... I know there are plenty of INKY people around here so if you were thinking you might want to go to the MNT come in Sept and have some fun.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

I really enjoyed the MNT. Was so much fun to be around haunters! Thanx Rob for hosting this - and putting out some of your props for us to enjoy- your wife did a fantastic job with the food too! DarkShadows, thanx for giving us the 'super easy' tips and for bringing some of your stuff to show. It was great to get to meet some local haunters and spend the day with like minded people. Thanx again.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I forgot to take pictures but luckily someone else picked up my camera and took a few.


----------



## lowdwnrob




----------



## lowdwnrob

Thats all I have. Looking forward to the next MNT


----------



## turtle2778

Damn i look mean!!! Y'all coulda warned me and I would at least pretended i was nice for the picture


----------



## lowdwnrob

You mean your not? J/K


----------

